# Llama Max-1 Extractor.....I need one



## Vinny1 (Jan 24, 2017)

I didn't know where to ask this question. I have a EXTERNAL extractor Max-1. Shooting it one day the pin breaks, jumps out, disappears or whatever. Now it is a pretty paperweight. Can't find one. Any Ideas???

Vince


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Numrich or Gun Parts Corp. would be a good place to start. Use Google or DuckDuckGo.

Do you still have the extractor and its spring?
If you do, any proper-diameter pin will do. Even a finishing nail.
.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I would recommend you take it to a gunsmith because the extractor a friend ordered was not drilled for the pin. he had to order a second kit and brought it to me to fix


----------



## Vinny1 (Jan 24, 2017)

I don't have the extractor. The grass ate it. Tried for THREE days to find it. Used a metal detector. All it would pick up was brass that the grass ate and I couldn't find. Nobody online has them. This is a part that needs to be reproduced. I need to know if there is someone that is a closet Llama parts hoarder that wouldn't mind selling me one.

Vince


----------



## Vinny1 (Jan 24, 2017)

Jack First!!!!!!!!!!! Oh... sorry. Found some. JackFirst.com . Check it out


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Good work!


----------

